# BMW tyre pressure indicator never changes



## tcooney (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi Bimmer’s,
I have owned and ridden bikes for years including Kawasaki’s, Hondas and Suzuki’s and have finally bought my first BMW – a F800 GT. This is my first twin cylinder and belt drive and I am loving the extra torque. This bike is so comfortable and effortless to ride . So much cruisier that the arse up, head down posture I have been used to. 
A recent weekend ride along the Braidwood Road through Morton National Park shows the bush regenerating after the recent devastation of the Shoalhaven bushfires in NSW. Attached photo shows the amazing regrowth of Eucalpyts from epicormic shoots at Tianjara Falls. Hopefully in another few months with more rain seeds, from the Hairpin Banksia and other unique Australian flora, will have germinated and provide food and habitat for wildlife.
I have felt very safe riding the F800 GT as a first timer with anti-lock brakes and stability control. Displaying real time tyre pressure readings should also add to my confidence. 
How have other BMW owners found this facility?
In the couple of months that I ridden the bike I have found the front tyre reading 3 PSI low and the rear tyre 5 PSI low. Checking with my own gauge and petrol stations has provided consistent cold readings of 36 PSI front and 42 PSI rear so I have been sceptical of that displayed by my BMW which reads 33 PSI (front) and 37 PSI (rear) at the beginning of a ride, end of the ride, wet day, dry day and after pushing it through a winding stretch. It reminds me a bit of watch I once bought in Bali which had a few extra dials glued on which would never change.
How have other Bimmers found this feature? Should I be taking it back to the shop to fix or is it just the nature of the beast?
Happy riding,
Tim


----------



## hornhospital (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome to Bimmerfest, Tim!

I moved your posting to the BMW motocycle forum so you can get model-specific help.


----------



## Y2K_Bimmer (Mar 2, 2011)

My first thought was the calibration may be off. You've tested with your own gauges and they are consistent. Next time you are at the dealer as them if they are able to calibrate it. I use my own gauge before I ride so I'm not trusting my bacon to something else.


----------

